# Nanaimo Mounties end hunt for throat-slasher



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2012)

http://www.nanaimobulletin.com/news/141797713.html



> Nanaimo Mounties hunting for throat-slasher
> 
> By Chris Bush - Nanaimo News Bulletin
> Published: March 07, 2012 2:00 PM
> ...



_Mod edit to title to reflect newest story developments_


----------



## Rogo (7 Mar 2012)

Not even sure what to say...disgusting comes to mind.


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

Nothing much surprises me out of that place to be honest...

MM


----------



## darkskye (8 Mar 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Nothing much surprises me out of that place to be honest...
> 
> MM



Huh!? What's wrong with Nanaimo?


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

It's Nanaimo!!!  Last I wandered around up there, and despite what the place wants to make itself out to be, it's still a pretty rough town that half owned by the Hell's Angels.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Mar 2012)

Karma is a b!tch and she can bite hard.


----------



## VIChris (8 Mar 2012)

Harewood is a nasty part of Nanaimo, which itself is something of an armpit. Low level rumours suggest the troop in question is on the mend. Let's hope he recovers fully, and the assailant can be brought to justice.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2012)

Pure disgusting... good hunting for the RCMP. Makes my stomach turn. This is where I believe every troop in the CF, should be trained in Krav Maga. IMO, of course.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Mar 2012)

We already have a close quarters combat program, does krav maga teach the specifics of edged-weapon defense? Our program does and may or may not have helped the young reservist in this situation. We don't know all the details, so its hard to determine whether it would have helped.


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Mar 2012)

From a list of gangs in BC:

*Independent Soldiers: The newest of the major street gangs, formed from mostly young South Asian men in the drug trade.*

Might be the assailant wanted, looking to clear the CF from "their" turf.    

ME


----------



## LordOsborne (9 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We already have a close quarters combat program, does krav maga teach the specifics of edged-weapon defense? Our program does and may or may not have helped the young reservist in this situation. We don't know all the details, so its hard to determine whether it would have helped.



If we do have a close quarters combat program, I haven't received it. I'd hazard a guess to say that most reservists haven't received it, either. The closest I've come has been some bayonet drill and a boxing class for PT.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Mar 2012)

PatrickO said:
			
		

> If we do have a close quarters combat program, I haven't received it. I'd hazard a guess to say that most reservists haven't received it, either. The closest I've come has been some bayonet drill and a boxing class for PT.



We do have it, otherwise I have an unauthorized 4 letter course code on my MPRR. It is taught to all Inf pers on their DP1, and is a 2 week program for anyone else provided you have an instructor handy. The instructor course is 6 (?) weeks long and includes the basic qualification. Its available on the army course calender.

Here's some videos from Army News on the techniques: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=canadian+forces+close+quarter+combat


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

Conservative Nanaimo-area MP James Lunney speaks out in the House of Commons:  





> Mr. Speaker, something happened on Tuesday that sparked outrage in Nanaimo and across the country. About 10:40 in the evening, a young Canadian Forces reservist was waiting for a bus. He was in uniform when he was attacked without warning and without provocation by a young assailant with a knife. Although his throat was slashed, he was able to summon help from a nearby restaurant. He was treated by paramedics, stitched up in hospital and has been released.
> 
> While we are all relieved that the reservist will make a full recovery, news of the attack has shocked our community. Canadians are proud of the fine men and women who serve in our armed forces. The Nanaimo regiment is part of the Canadian Scottish Regiment. Reservists train one night a week and one weekend a month. Many of our reservists have volunteered for overseas deployment in places like Bosnia, the Middle East, Africa and for our current mission in Afghanistan. They have aided in domestic crises like the B.C. forest fires, the Manitoba flood and the Ontario and Quebec ice storm.
> 
> Nanaimo citizens are proud of our reservists. We are calling for anyone with information to assist police in bringing this cowardly assailant to face the justice he deserves.


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Any way the asshat can be charged with committing a "hate crime" when caught and if it is determined that this unprovoked attack upon a CF soldier occured precisely because of the victim's 'distinct' employment group?


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

FYI, here's the RCMP's statement on the attack (highlights mine - also attached in case link doesn't work for you):





> Off Duty Military Member Victim of Knife Attack
> 
> File # 2012-5655
> 2012-03-07 13:39 PST
> ...





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Any way the idiot can be charged with committing a "hate crime" when caught and if it is determined that this unprovoked attack upon a CF soldier occured precisely because of the victim's 'distinct' employment group?


I was kinda thinking the same thing - I hope those more expert than me can give me more hope, but so far, the Criminal Code's hate provisions (apart from hate propaganda) that I could find only deal with sentencing:


> .... 718.2 A court that imposes a sentence shall also take into consideration the following principles:
> 
> (a) a sentence should be increased or reduced to account for any relevant aggravating or mitigating circumstances relating to the offence or the offender, and, without limiting the generality of the foregoing,
> 
> (i) *evidence that the offence was motivated by bias, prejudice or hate based on race, national or ethnic origin, language, colour, religion, sex, age, mental or physical disability, sexual orientation, or any other similar factor* ....


I don't know how legal beagles define "similar factor", but if I was defence counsel, and my client in this case was facing a hate crime punishment, I'd read it as meaning "things outside the victim's control" - you don't volunteer to be a certain "race, national or ethnic origin, language, colour, religion, sex, age, mental or physical disability, sexual orientation".  I don't know precedents or case law, though, so your legal mileage may vary.

Wild a** speculation re:  any accused?  1)  mental illness and/or 2)  alcohol/drugs seen to affect intent (I've seen murder charges dropped to manslaughter when the accused was on drugs during the crime)


----------



## Rogo (9 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Any way the idiot can be charged with committing a "hate crime" when caught and if it is determined that this unprovoked attack upon a CF soldier occured precisely because of the victim's 'distinct' employment group?



Why bother?  Attempted Murder should stick.


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Why bother?  Attempted Murder should stick.



Dood, this is Canada; I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Rogo (9 Mar 2012)

Yes well lets hope he gets it, I suppose it won't hurt to throw the book at him.


----------



## Delaney1986 (9 Mar 2012)

Unbelievable...soldiers have to worry about their lives enough while deployed overseas, they don't need people attacking them in the streets in Canada. So disgusting...But similar incidents have happened to other people that I know...not as serious as throat slashing but in particular my sister in law was waiting for the bus when we lived in Ottawa some years back and George W. Bush was in town...there were tons of protestors everywhere and one walked up to her, looked her up and down and attacked her..started kicking her and then ran off. Never caught him and she was ok, but we were in shock.


----------



## Bass ackwards (9 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Any way the idiot can be charged with committing a "hate crime" when caught and if it is determined that this unprovoked attack upon a CF soldier occured precisely because of the victim's 'distinct' employment group?



With all respect (and I do mean _a lot_ of respect) to Vern, I'm frankly surprised this question is even being asked in this forum of 'people who know better'.

If the young reservist is either non-white, has gender issues, belongs to a religion other than Christianity, is a drug user, has mental issues or is a francophone -then sure. Hate crime is a possibility. 
But simply because he's a member of the CF...?? Have we forgotten who started all this "hate crime" nonsense in the first place ? It sure wasn't anyone who has any respect or empathy for the CF. 

Maybe I'm way off base here, but look at the decisions coming out of the HRCs. Who wins and who doesn't stand a chance. 

Personally, I think the best we can hope for is that the slasher resists arrest and receives a proper tune-up by the RCMP. 
(unless, of course, he's a member of any of the above-mentioned special interest groups -in which case we'd be looking at a hate crime by the RCMP...)


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> With all respect (and I do mean _a lot_ of respect) to Vern, I'm frankly surprised this question is even being asked in this forum of 'people who know better'.
> 
> If the young reservist is either non-white, has gender issues, belongs to a religion other than Christianity, is a drug user, has mental issues or is a francophone -then sure. Hate crime is a possibility.
> But simply because he's a member of the CF...?? Have we forgotten who started all this "hate crime" nonsense in the first place ? It sure wasn't anyone who has any respect or empathy for the CF.
> ...



On the other hand, I rather suspect that the agressor in this situation is from the very segment of the population who sides with and votes (obviously, some are not the voting type, but just bitch about the results or protest them) for special treatment of some Canadian citizens.

I'm all well and good with throwing their own hard-fought-for upped-charges back over to left field and onto their own kind every once in a while. A case of be careful what you wish for, you may just get it.


----------



## Bass ackwards (9 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm all well and good with throwing their own hard-fought-for upped-charges back over to left field and onto their own kind every once in a while. A case of be careful what you wish for, you may just get it.



And I'd love to see it too. 

Just like I'd love to see Paul Bernardo and that a$$hole in Woodstock that raped and murdered that little girl with a hammer, executed.

And I'd love to see the RCAF get their new SAR birds and X-wing fighters and anything else they need. Ditto for the RCN and the Army.

And I'd love to see me meet and marry the super-hot green-eyed redhead of my dreams. 

Point is - none of this is going to happen.

So let's just hope that the little arsehole screws up and Her Majesty's Cowboys get the opportunity to play a little catch-up on behalf of the CF.

That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> So let's just hope that the little arsehole screws up and Her Majesty's Cowboys get the opportunity to play a little catch-up on behalf of the CF.
> 
> That's all I'm sayin'



Maybe the Angels will get him...

MM


----------



## Melbatoast (9 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I rather suspect that the agressor in this situation is from the very segment of the population who sides with and votes (obviously, some are not the voting type, but just ***** about the results or protest them) for special treatment of some Canadian citizens.
> 
> I'm all well and good with throwing their own hard-fought-for upped-charges back over to left field and onto their own kind every once in a while. A case of be careful what you wish for, you may just get it.



You've quite obviously never been to Nanaimo.  The people who vote live in the north end with their mcmansions, big box stores, and pave-it-all attitude.  Oh, and massive grow ops.  Guess who they vote for?

Where the kid got slashed, the south end, the people are way too busy committing property crime to score something to fence for the next rock or hit of meth to give a damn about who their MP is.  It is a rough area, and has been forever.  I've experienced some pretty tough neighborhoods in this country and south Nanaimo is probably top 3.  Pretty fun leap of logic to sincerely believe that equal-rights peaceniks AND ultraviolent nihilist crackheads are filthy socialists.

Sorry to ruin your fantasy.

On topic, I'd be mildly surprised if he gets caught at all - you wanna disappear for a while, the underside of the west coast is a pretty great place to do it.


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> You've quite obviously never been to Nanaimo.  The people who vote live in the north end with their mcmansions, big box stores, and pave-it-all attitude.  Oh, and massive grow ops.  Guess who they vote for?
> 
> Where the kid got slashed, the south end, the people are way too busy committing property crime to score something to fence for the next rock or hit of meth to give a damn about who their MP is.  It is a rough area, and has been forever.  I've experienced some pretty tough neighborhoods in this country and south Nanaimo is probably top 3.  Pretty fun leap of logic to sincerely believe that equal-rights peaceniks AND ultraviolent nihilist crackheads are filthy socialists.
> 
> ...



Wow. Apparently, you missed this part of my post:



> (obviously, some are not the voting type, but just ***** about the results or protest them)



of which I am quite certain this assailant probably fits well into. Not my fantasy; just reality.

None of it really matters anyway - Bass Ackwards got my eye colour wrong so I can no longer _Occupy_ his thoughts.


----------



## GeorgeD (11 Mar 2012)

I'm out of my lane here, but would it be even possible to get every reservist or CF member for that matter in a martial art which ever it may be? I know a number of members who go to a particular martial arts place in Toronto, and they are good but in a situation where someone strikes with out warning would it be of any help? And would it be of use if a member was given training in a martial arts once a year or once every few years with little refresher in the mean time?


I would think and just to reiterate this is just my view, it would be more effective for all of us to be a little more aware of our surroundings and just make an example of the person who committed this crime. Introducing some form of martial arts at its basic level would be great, if we as an institution were able to gain the skill of a martial art, and then maintain this knowledge and skills through continuous training it would be of use, but doing a few days or even a week long course once does not guarantee that the person would be able to defend themselves effectively.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Mar 2012)

Way back in the 70s/early 80s when everyone on uniform was regarded with general dislike we travelled in pairs, on the bus or whatever, and arranged for pickups and drop offs for most people who felt they needed it. Never had a problem beyond some verbal posturing from the usual low lifes.  It shouldn't be too hard to coordinate a simjlar, especially for new folks.

( Oh, and I carried a large blackthorn cane too, just in case.)  ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (11 Mar 2012)

It is sad to hear  that  a person was attacked for no other reason than having a uniform serving his or her country.
Arming or training a person to defend themselves is not the answer.  All sorts of people with training  and weapons or those who have body guards get attacked or killed. If the person wants to harm another person bad enough they  will risk it all and usually do the damage before any  training kicks in.

I hope they  catch and punish the person who did this crime


----------



## VIChris (12 Mar 2012)

Just a thought on this too. It is possible the attacker doesn't have a permanent hate on for us in general, or the Nanaimo Mo in particular. That part of town is rife with drug abusers. The attacker may have just been out of his mind on goofballs, and that is what set him over the edge. I don't think it's time for all hands to man the panic stations just yet.


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Just a thought on this too. It is possible the attacker doesn't have a permanent hate on for us in general, or the Nanaimo Mo in particular. That part of town is rife with drug abusers. The attacker may have just been out of his mind on goofballs, and that is what set him over the edge. I don't think it's time for all hands to man the panic stations just yet.



Not based upon the RCMP statement on the attack that was posted here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104901/post-1122713.html#msg1122713



> "Based on information available, we have reason to believe the victim was assaulted because of his involvement with the Canadian Forces", said Superintendent Norm McPhail, Officer in Charge of the Nanaimo RCMP Detachment. "When a member of our military while in uniform is randomly attacked, it is extremely disconcerting. Our Serious Crime Unit has taken over the investigation and are actively pursuing all leads", said McPhail.



Off his rocker, stoned out of his mind or not, the attack (even if random) ccured precisely because of the member's CF status.


----------



## VIChris (12 Mar 2012)

Yeah, I read that too. I'm not saying the guy doesn't have some sort of wiring problem, but that part of town isn't known for political activists of any sort. He's probably not a regular poppy purchaser, but I'm still skeptical that it's going to be a recurring problem. Suggesting we need to be armed, or regularly trained in street level self defense or even changing to civvies before heading home from work all seem a bit extreme at this point.


----------



## Fiera (12 Mar 2012)

CF Members in uniform is not something you regularly see in Nanaimo as it is; at least you didn't when I lived and worked near the base and university. I would think that would make it hard to judge the potential for recurrence in the area versus a 1 off from a crack head going ape over a uniform.

Not to say that self defense would be a waste of time to learn and maintain. You don't have to be in uniform in Harewood, or University Heights as its now called, to find yourself in a situation where you need either a fast foot or fist. And the same can be said for downtown Victoria as we get the nut jobs with knife fetishes from East Van shipped in by the busload every few weeks.


----------



## krustyrl (13 Mar 2012)

Agreed, my son does Foot Patrol Security in downtown Victoria and when the bars close, what a less than desirable place sometimes.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Mar 2012)

I sincerely hope the perpetrator of this vile crime is apprehended and punished to the furthest extent of the law.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (13 Mar 2012)

The RCMP are dropping their investigation as the so-called victim slashed his own neck/throat, no news link yet.


----------



## Cui (13 Mar 2012)

Where did you hear that from?


----------



## McG (13 Mar 2012)

Let's see something come out officially before making any conclusions.


----------



## brihard (13 Mar 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> Let's see something come out officially before making any conclusions.



Agreed. I'm gonna reserve judgement to 'WTF?' at this point.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Mar 2012)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> The RCMP are dropping their investigation as the so-called victim slashed his own neck/throat, no news link yet. Perhaps, his actions will be recognized as being incompatible with military service, and he'll be shown the door. Sad ain't it...



PM inbound


----------



## mikeninercharlie (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.globaltvbc.com/vancouver+island+army+reservist+who+alleged+knife+attack+was+lying+police/6442600315/story.html


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Vancouver+Island+army+reservist+alleged+knife+attack+lying+police/6296406/story.html

Nanaimo RCMP now say that the alleged neck-slashing of a local reservist at a bus stop last Tuesday was completely made up.

A statement issued by RCMP Supt. Norm McPhail said the allegations made by the reservist, a 23-year-old private identified as Chad Shore, were false.

"This incident did not happen, and there is no longer any need for community concern," McPhail said in the statement.

Evidence showed the reservist had no criminal intent when he made the claim, so no criminal charges are being considered, McPhail said.

Police have shared their findings with the Canadian Forces, he said.

Shore's case received much media attention late last week when police said that they believed he was targeted because he was in the military and was wearing his uniform.

Shore, when reached by phone on Tuesday, said he had been instructed by the military not to speak to the media and refused further comment except to say that he was feeling better and that he had been contacted in the past week by many people looking to offer their support.

"I can't really say anything," said Shore. "You're just going to have to talk to the RCMP or the military."

Shore told police and the media last week that he had been approached by a strange man while walking home late at night from training at the Nanaimo Military Camp.

He said the man struck up a conversation about the military, expressing interest in joining, but then cursed, whipped out a knife and slashed him in the neck before running off.

Shore said he followed the man, thinking he had only been punched, but that he then noticed he was bleeding.

The reservist sought help at a Subway restaurant in the strip mall and employees opened up the shop, let him in and provided what comfort and care they could before paramedics arrived.

Police were unable to locate anyone at the scene and a description of the supposed suspect was made available. Shore needed six stitches on his neck to close the wound.

McPhail held a press conference two days later on the steps of the police station, saying all available police resources were on the case and expressing concern that someone would target a member of the military.

Readers of the Daily News expressed outrage and indignation in the wake of the incident and many reached out to the young reservist offering their support, including the local branch of the Royal Canadian Legion.

The unbelievable attack even touched the heart of a Battlestar Galactica TV star, Aaron Douglas, who contacted the Daily News with the hope of speaking with Shore and wishing him well.


_© Copyright (c) The Vancouver Sun_


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2012)

B.C. RCMP statement:


> Last Wednesday I advised the citizens of Nanaimo that a local Canadian Forces Reservist had been the victim of an alleged knife attack, at a local bus stop. At that time, I expressed the seriousness of the case, and the efforts our Serious Crimes Investigators were making towards solving it.
> 
> Since my original statement on this case, it has come to light that the allegations made by the Reservist were not true. This incident did not happen, and there is no longer any need for community concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120313/bc_military_member_lied_about_throat_slashing_120313/20120313/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome







   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian Forces reservist Chad Shore walks to the bus stop where he claims his throat was slashed in an unprovoked attack in Nanaimo. March 8, 2012. (CTV)

Military member lied about throat-slashing: RCMP

By: Bethany Lindsay, ctvbc.ca

Date: Tuesday Mar. 13, 2012 4:31 PM PT

A Canadian Forces reservist who claimed his throat was slashed because of his military membership made the whole story up, according to Vancouver Island Mounties.

Pte. Chad Shore told police that he was on his way home from a meeting in Nanaimo on March 6 when he paused at a bus stop to wait for a ride. He claimed that while he was standing there, another man approached him, struck up a conversation and then cut open his neck with a knife.

Shore's story prompted outrage from federal Defence Minister Peter MacKay, who said he was "shocked and angered" to learn of the alleged knifing.

Nanaimo RCMP assigned a special team of investigators to the case, and soon made a surprising discovery -- the attack had never happened.

"Evidence came forward that the guy had fabricated the story," RCMP Const. Gary O'Brien told ctvbc.ca.

Police do not believe that there was any criminal intent when Shore spoke with investigators, and will not be recommending charges.

RCMP are not providing any information about how Shore actually injured his throat, and directed questions to the Canadian Forces. Military officials said they would not issue a statement on Tuesday.

The cut to the side of Shore's throat required six stitches to close up. The reservist told police that his attacker had asked questions about the Canadian Forces before taking out a knife, leading investigators to believe that Shore's military association was the motive in the attack.

_© 2012 CTV All rights reserved_


----------



## Nostix (13 Mar 2012)

Well that was a quick 180.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2012)

We're not going to have any speculation.

We won't have any derogatory judgments or slights against the person's character.

The CF is now involved and will deal with it as the CoC sees fit when they find out what they need too.

No one knows all the facts, so until we do, everyone that has them can just keep their negative opinions to themselves.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We're not going to have any speculation.
> 
> We won't have any derogatory judgments or slights against the person's character.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Thank you for saying that.


----------

